# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  4o Atlas Challenge 2015 - Aποτελέσματα & Απονομές

## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -80*

Την απονομή έκαναν η πρωταθλητρια Αρσης Βαρών με διεθνείς διακρίσεις *κα Αργυρού Ζωγραφιά* και ο αντιπρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Αρσης Βαρών, κ. *Γιώργος Παρασκευόπουλος

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -90

*Την απονομή έκαναν ο κ. *Χρήστος Γκολιάς*, διεθνής κριτής της IFBB και μέλος της τεχνικής επιτροπής του αγώνα και ο γιατρός του αγώνα, κ. *Γιώργος Τουλιάτος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps -100*

Aπονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου* και ο πρόεδρος της NAC Hellas , κ. *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Power Reps +100

*Tην απονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* και ο *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MAX Rep - SQUAT*

Την απονομή έκαναν ο *Γιάννης Τσούνος* και o *Περικλής Χρηστόπουλος ,* αθλητής και προπονητής της Αρσης Βαρών του Πανελληνίου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΑΧ Bench Press

*Την απονομή έκαναν ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος,* ο κ. *Γιώργος Παρασκευόπουλος*, ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου* καθώς και το team του Bodybuilding.gr Που ήταν βοηθοί στις προσπάθειες σε όλο το event και είναι άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων, ο *Διονύσης Beefmeup*, o *Nάσσερ* και ο *Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος
*
















Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι την 2η καλύτερη επίδοση είχαν οι *Κουντούρης Χαράλαμπος* και ο *Δήμου Κώστας* με 210 αλλά λόγω μεγαλύτερου σωματικού βαρους ο Δήμου πήρε την 3η θεση.

Ο *Κώστας Δήμου* αξίζει μια ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς που θα γίνει στην πορεία του αφιερώματος στο ΑΤΛΑΣ, δεν παρέλαβε το μετάλλειο του γιατί έπρεπε να φύγει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το αντιληφθηκαμε στην ροή του αγώνα για του το δώσουμε άμεσα
Είμαστε σε επαφή και θα του το παραδώσουμε προσωπικά.
Τον ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή του ιδιαίτερα! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜAX Deadlift

*Απονομή απο τους *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, Γιώργο Παρασκευόπουλο* και *Γιώργο Τουλιάτο

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aπονομή στους νικητές των κατηγοριών MAX Reps Overall -90kg & MAX Reps Overall -90kg

*

----------

